# Dish should pick up Tivo



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I would love this! Try as they might Dish DVR just doesn't hold up to Tivo in reliablitiy or features.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Antknee said:


> I would love this! Try as they might Dish DVR just doesn't hold up to Tivo in reliablitiy or features.


Not me. Used Tivo for years. Would not want to go back. I Love my 942. :heart:


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Really? I can't believe that. The season pass on Tivo is much better than Dish's version... I could go on and on.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Antknee said:


> Really? I can't believe that. The season pass on Tivo is much better than Dish's version... I could go on and on.


Tivo has 2 advantages:

1: Somewhat better search function
2: Vertical search by channel

942 advantages

1: 1 hour buffer vs Tivo 30 minutes
2: Displays record time remaining
3: Much, Much, Much Faster. (I've made a cup of coffee during the time it takes Tivo to finish re-prioritizing Season passes)
4: Record 3 programs while simultaneously watching 2.
5. Video box still available while playing around in menus/searches.
6. Superior Video quality

Reliabilty is a non-issue for the 942 now. Haven't had any problems for several months. (Had 2 Tivos fail on me BTW). Shouldn't be too long before the 622 catches up.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't want to get into a DVR religious war, but the TiVo also has the best ergonomic remote and a lot of home-network advantages. My opinion is that they're grapefruit and oranges - similar but different, with neither clearly better than the other. But if you took the best of both...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe after the lawsuit TIVO will buy Dish?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

IF they did buy Tivo they would make the lawsuit go away for sure . Then we could have the best of Dish powered by Tivo.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If Tivo loses this lawsuit, they're done as a company...

Even if they win, it only delays it.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Antknee said:


> I would love this! Try as they might Dish DVR just doesn't hold up to Tivo in reliablitiy or features.


I had Tivo for 2-3 years but now use a Dish DVR 721 and would not go back to the Tivo for anything.

The guide on the 721 is easier to use and faster plus I can edit timers easier. Also, we have the receiver hooked to 3 rooms and each room can control the receiver thanks to the UHF remotes--something our Tivo receiver never had.

The 721 may not have the Season pass feature but I really don't care about it because I check the guide for schedule changes to my favorite shows.

The Tivo had some good features but I didn't like the remote or the display menus at all.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

TiVo has that extra $5 or $10 a month just for the Tivo service. If Dish did somehow go after them, make it *optional* so those of us that are happy with Dish's generic DVR software can keep what we have.

I have a friend with Tivo, and I wouldn't want it simply because he doesn't have that 30s (commercial) skip forward.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

The final nail in the coffin for me with regards to Tivo was when I first turned on my 942 and saw the Record Time Remaining displayed for both HD and SD. This one simple little feature won me over to the 942 immediately.

Why O' Why does Tivo refuse to allow it's customers to know how much time is left on their Hardrive? :nono2: There is certainly no technical reason for this. Clearly, someone at Tivo just thinks we should not be allowed to know.

Also, Tivo has been caught experimenting with 30 day mandatory auto-delete of programs. Seems they are preparing to knuckle under to broadcaster pressure.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

And dish has more fav ch list.


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

I had a chance to use a TiVi a couple of months ago and thought the interface was horrible. Using the left button to escape back up one level was very counter intuitive. Sometimes the guide was almost impossible to read with the active picture behind it. I've always heard how great TiVo was but I would never get one just because of the interface.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

scooper said:


> If Tivo loses this lawsuit, they're done as a company...
> 
> Even if they win, it only delays it.


I agree.....they have so many competitors now. They may continue on, but only as a licensing company IF they win the lawsuit on appeal. If not, they're done. The refusal to license the technology early on for a reasonable amount doomed them.

I also tryed the Tivo at my sisters house. The slow guide and amount of space remaining on the hard drive (not listed), among other things told me that the 721 is much better for me. I also prefer the FF and skip ahead features on the 721.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

I recently switched over (well back actually) to DirectTV after being with Dish for about 1 1/2 yrs with a 522. Comparatively there are a few things the 522 did better that I miss. Here's my list.

Dish DVR Pros
1) 2 hr live tv buffer
2) record two things at once
3) boot time 1/10th of the tivo
4) PIP
5) Dual mode / multi room use

DTivo Pros
1) no mysteriously skipped recordings
2) easily upgraded hard drive capacity
3) MRV and HMO rocks
4) no constant onslaught of poorly tested software updates


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Antknee said:


> I would love this! Try as they might Dish DVR just doesn't hold up to Tivo in reliablitiy or features.


What would be the point?

Dish has several DVRs that people are clamoring for. They have deeper pockets to outlast Tivo in the current court case. There will be a small settlement ultimately, Dish will continue to sell its DVRs with perhaps some miniscule royalty to Tivo, who ultimately will become a distant memory since they have an ever-shrinking product/market.

Dish would be wasting its money buying Tivo.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

AcuraCL said:


> Dish would be wasting its money buying Tivo.


Yup, buying a company that has never, ever, ever shown a single dime of profit is generally a bad idea.


----------

